# Track Times...



## My SER Not urs (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, i went to the track last night, and i have an 03' Sentra SER completely stock. I did horrible! I ran a 16.142 the 1st time, i feathered it a lil n took off at 2300rpm. 2nd run 16.059 @ 2500rpm and dumped it right away. My last run was a 16.007 @2800rpm and dumped it again. I kno my car is a 15.something car. So why was it so high? Should I have lowered the pressure from my front tires? Launched at a different rpm? Not dump it right away and feather it? Any suggestions?

It was not just me that was running high times, my friends with a B16A2 EG ran a 15.94 (best run), and my other friend with a Integra GSR ran 16.004. Maybe the weather had a thing to do with it. But u people tell me.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

There are many for reasons for this. Here are some:

1) Pavement temperature
2) Type of pavement
3) Your skills (no hard launches above 1500!)
4) Your friends skills
5) The type of gas you used (proper octane?)
6) The condition of your car
7) The condition of your tires

Likely 1 or 3 but could be any of the 7.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My SER Not urs said:


> Well, i went to the track last night, and i have an 03' Sentra SER completely stock. I did horrible! I ran a 16.142 the 1st time, i feathered it a lil n took off at 2300rpm. 2nd run 16.059 @ 2500rpm and dumped it right away. My last run was a 16.007 @2800rpm and dumped it again. I kno my car is a 15.something car. So why was it so high? Should I have lowered the pressure from my front tires? Launched at a different rpm? Not dump it right away and feather it? Any suggestions?
> 
> It was not just me that was running high times, my friends with a B16A2 EG ran a 15.94 (best run), and my other friend with a Integra GSR ran 16.004. Maybe the weather had a thing to do with it. But u people tell me.


First and foremost why is this post in this section? 

Second is that 1/4 times mean NOTHING when you are first learning how to drag race. Focus on your 60' time. Tell us what your 60' times were and we can tell you more... Oh and MPH means a lot as well, it tells you what your car is capable of running with a good launch.


----------



## My SER Not urs (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, i did not know were to put it. but as for my 60', it was 2.444 and my MPH was 86.5. Sorry again for not placing it in the right place.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dude. Post the entire slip.

reaction
60'
1/8 et
1/8mph
1/4 et
1/4 mph

get your reaction times down good and your 60' (launch) down and you'll get a better time. It takes a lot of practice.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My SER Not urs said:


> Sorry, i did not know were to put it. but as for my 60', it was 2.444 and my MPH was 86.5. Sorry again for not placing it in the right place.


Not a big deal, just want to make sur eyou get the best help! 

Your 60' time needs improvement, but that comes with practice. You should be able to get into the 2.3 easily and with some work 2.2's. This will lower your ET. I actually disagree with mike on this, FORGET reaction. FOcusing on that only makes people forget what is important and that is the launch. When I go to race it is for fun and to race against myself. So if I don't have RPM's and car how I want it I don't care if the tree drops, I go when I am ready. It has NO effect on your 1/4 time as the clock does not start until you break the beam! 

What concerns me is your MPH seems awefully low. Is your car an auto?


----------



## My SER Not urs (Jul 19, 2005)

wes said:


> Not a big deal, just want to make sur eyou get the best help!
> 
> Your 60' time needs improvement, but that comes with practice. You should be able to get into the 2.3 easily and with some work 2.2's. This will lower your ET. I actually disagree with mike on this, FORGET reaction. FOcusing on that only makes people forget what is important and that is the launch. When I go to race it is for fun and to race against myself. So if I don't have RPM's and car how I want it I don't care if the tree drops, I go when I am ready. It has NO effect on your 1/4 time as the clock does not start until you break the beam!
> 
> What concerns me is your MPH seems awefully low. Is your car an auto?


No my car is not auto.


----------

